# Should Kitchen Table match Kitchen Cabinets



## WhatRnsdownhill

its your kitchen and money, buy what makes you happy!!!!!!!!!! who cares what anyone else thinks...............


----------



## ES1

True, but I am not sure if it will look good. I'm spending alot of money as the table is solid wood and chairs are leather so I want to make the right decision and am not the best at decorating / colour schemes. Any advice would be appreciated from those that are good at this. Thanks!


----------



## ES1

Here is a picture of my kitchen so you get an idea of the colour.


----------



## Two Knots

Gorgeous kitchen...I have the same color cabs and floor as you do.
I did a walnut table and chairs for contrast. It looks nice; I wanted
contrast...I love that it doesn't match.
I can show you a pic or two.


----------



## ES1

If you wouldnt mind posting a pic, that would be great!!


----------



## Two Knots

Well, our kitchen is a galley kitchen, it's a total DIY kitchen. I
designed it to look like a shake / arts and crafts kitchen. The cabs are
QS white oak stained medium. 

The walnut table and chairs, as you can see are a lot darker.
We also made a walnut bird cage for our love bird. 
I think if we would have made the table and chairs in the same color as
the cabs it would have been ho hum....


----------



## Two Knots

This is the table and chairs in walnut.


----------



## ES1

Thanks so much for posting the pics! Your colours are very similar to mine and I like the contrast of the kitchen cabinets and the table / chairs. I couldnt picture it in my mind......this really helped!! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Two Knots

You're welcome, that's my problem in decorating and designing
things we want to built. I need a lot of visual aids.


----------



## jackbenson003

I think you need to do it according to your choice. Thats upto you how you want to see your kitchen. if you want to get some ideas you can check romatichhomes(dot)com.


----------



## Nik333

It looks like a big place, so will the kitchen dining area be a fairly separate area? I've never thought of a dining area as needing to match the kitchen. One thing that helps me is to get the furniture catalogs from nice furniture companies that have many unique areas of furniture or are online. Like 18th century American vs Tropical, vs Colonial Country vs French Country, vs Swedish Modern. Your kitchens are beautiful, btw. etc.


----------



## beee

I also never thought dining area as needing to match the kitchen and the two rooms of mine are quite different from each other.But from the pics,it seems really great if the color of dining room is similar with the color of kitchen room.


----------



## gregzoll

I am sorry but matching kitchen furniture to match cabinets is overboard. I have never been in a house that had a matching dining room set or kitchen set that matched the cabinets.


----------

